# she hate me



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wow that thing has some teeth


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome shot!!!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is one nice trigger.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks, guys









a few more...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

can you say Non Pinarha POTM!

Enter that!

OHH nice pic.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Beautiful.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

queen bitch of the tank! damnnnnn sexay!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea she hates you!!
nice trigger, love those teeth!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> can you say Non Pinarha POTM!
> 
> Enter that!
> 
> OHH nice pic.


 You can say that again!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tecknik said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > can you say Non Pinarha POTM!
> ...


 x 3 i dont care what else is on the next potm, that fish goddess will get my vote


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh: First pic looks like she is giving you a high five!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

she doesnt hate him she just wants the meat on his fingers

potm for sure


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

she very nice bob..how big would you say she is..eyeball figure?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pics









those things are vicious


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I love saltwater fish..when I see that fish it makes me want to go right out and start a saltwater tank..wait..is that even a saltwater tank? I didnt see any live rock I don think..well anyways..how much did it cost for you to buy all the equipment and sand and everything for that tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam pics are doen


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thePACK said:


> she very nice bob..how big would you say she is..eyeball figure?


 about 10"-12". her growth is very fast. once they are all in the 240g I bet they will really grow









aaron07_20


> ow much did it cost for you to buy all the equipment and sand and everything for that tank?


125g double corner overflow
double chamber sump
mag 18 pump
turboflotor1000 multi protien skimmer
100 pounds live rock
75 pounds of sand

around $1400
the setup wont see 1 year though. the fish are growing fast!

tankmates:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the pics are back up








and dam thats a sweet agrresive tank


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Death in # said:


> the pics are back up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics hareball.
dixon


----------

